# Sound Problem (Sound Blaster Audigy, Vista)



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, having some real odd problems lately since installation of Vista (Home Premium)  I just cant figure it out, ok heres whats up.

I have sound on my computer perfectly fine I guess except for one game. PSU (Phantasy Star Universe), when I run it my sound cuts completely, I cant hear the game, I cant hear music, nothing. As soon as the window opens it cuts completely, when it closes its fine and you can probably imagen how boring it is to play a game with no sound what so ever. I checked directx diagnostics and I get the following error under 'Sound' tab.

_The file P17.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer._

I have the latest drivers for my card (Vista) this is the full dxdiag log (sorry if its huge...)


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/10/2007, 03:30:23
       Machine name: AYEKA
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: n/a
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 652MB used, 1658MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: The file P17.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00F1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 376 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 120 MB
    Shared Memory: 255 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-43B1-11CF-F163-0B2002C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x00F1
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Sound Blaster Audigy)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0512 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 7/7/2005 16:14:30, 1389056 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: CREATIVE
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: S/PDIF-In (Sound Blaster Audigy)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0512 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/7/2005 16:14:30, 1389056 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line-In (Sound Blaster Audigy)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0512 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/7/2005 16:14:30, 1389056 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (Sound Blaster Audigy)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: P17.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0512 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/7/2005 16:14:30, 1389056 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x00E7
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:00, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:57, 32872 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:13, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 09:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 11/2/2006 08:51:11, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/2/2006 09:49:54, 31848 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Sound Blaster Audigy
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00\4&22775069&0&4070
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CtDvInst.dll, 0.03.0000.0030 (English), 6/27/2005 18:37:22, 133632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1081 (English), 1/10/2005 18:15:30, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 5.12.0001.1081 (English), 1/10/2005 18:15:24, 138752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\sfman32.dll, 5.12.0001.0130 (English), 1/10/2005 18:15:26, 20992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\sfms32.dll, 5.12.0001.1081 (English), 1/10/2005 18:15:26, 115200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ct2mgm.sf2, 9/22/1999 07:18:00, 2167684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17res.dll, 5.12.0001.0404 (English), 6/13/2005 13:03:00, 137728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17.dll, 1.00.0001.0041 (English), 5/3/2005 19:38:42, 64512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\P17.sys, 5.12.0001.0512 (English), 7/7/2005 16:14:30, 1389056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0011 (English), 12/22/2004 19:58:14, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\A3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 4/11/2002 01:41:06, 65536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\P17CPI.dll, 1.00.0000.0002 (English), 10/2/2003 18:48:18, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:20:50, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 167424 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00F1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\4&2E2DECCC&0&0058
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 7409024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 4644864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 1450496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 327680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 6828032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 8429568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 90192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 5709824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 5246976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 3153920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 3235840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 958464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 3391488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 3620864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpluir.dll, 1.04.0001.0011 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 1069056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvexpbar.dll, 1.04.0001.0011 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 2113536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 2379776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.cpl, 1.04.0001.0011 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.0065 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcplui.exe, 1.04.0001.0011 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 815104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 3/9/2007 22:22:46, 109487 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 75268 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvuninst.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 2/10/2007 12:13:36, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 3411 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 1/30/2007 22:49:00, 521128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpl.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 118515 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 165141 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 90934 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 54994 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 174806 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplara.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 107787 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspara.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 201575 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dara.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 110193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobara.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57271 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcsy.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108497 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcsy.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 204403 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcsy.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 107901 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcsy.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 56411 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldan.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 104809 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdan.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 188933 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddan.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 102439 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdan.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55183 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldeu.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 106513 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdeu.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 200469 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddeu.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 108161 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdeu.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55873 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplell.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 110495 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspell.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 218823 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dell.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 112929 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobell.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58433 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpleng.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 104183 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspeng.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 182726 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3deng.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 99167 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobeng.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 54939 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesn.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 107715 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 193581 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 108619 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55527 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesm.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 106245 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesm.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 193463 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desm.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 107051 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesm.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55539 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfin.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108949 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfin.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 199129 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfin.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 106081 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfin.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 56641 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfra.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 105121 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfra.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 189993 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfra.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 101863 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfra.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55343 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplheb.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108949 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspheb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 206549 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dheb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 111801 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobheb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58265 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplhun.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108793 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsphun.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 207223 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dhun.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 106877 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobhun.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57135 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplita.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 107365 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspita.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 198663 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dita.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 104399 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobita.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55905 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpljpn.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 112329 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspjpn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 237685 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3djpn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 121583 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobjpn.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 60169 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplkor.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108587 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspkor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 223301 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dkor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 114785 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobkor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58989 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnld.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 105211 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnld.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 196205 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnld.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 102065 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnld.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55457 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnor.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 105025 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 187317 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 100923 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnor.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55235 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplplk.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 109653 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspplk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 206647 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dplk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 110855 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobplk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57505 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptg.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 106659 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptg.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 195673 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptg.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 102981 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptg.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55639 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptb.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 106571 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 195361 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 102633 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptb.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55351 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplrus.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108491 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsprus.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 209645 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3drus.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 109255 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobrus.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57065 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsky.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 109143 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsky.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 210619 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsky.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 109697 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsky.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57003 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplslv.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 109375 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspslv.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 207771 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dslv.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 107513 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobslv.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 56769 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsve.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 105249 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsve.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 187583 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsve.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 101943 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsve.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 55387 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltha.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 111149 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptha.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 222683 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtha.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 116419 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtha.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58975 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltrk.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 109511 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptrk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 204597 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtrk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 109903 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtrk.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 57085 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplchs.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 106941 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspchs.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 213815 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dchs.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 108857 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobchs.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58009 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcht.chm, 11/17/2006 17:29:00, 108159 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcht.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 218813 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcht.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 112507 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcht.chm, 2/10/2007 10:48:00, 58989 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00ED&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E8&SUBSYS_00E81849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&12
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E7&SUBSYS_00E71849&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&11
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E7&SUBSYS_00E71849&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce3 250 Parallel ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E5&SUBSYS_00E51849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E4&SUBSYS_00E41849&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce3 250 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E3&SUBSYS_00E31849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:18, 42600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:36, 19048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:41, 107112 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce3 250 AGP Host to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NV_AGP.SYS, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:40, 106600 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E1&SUBSYS_00E11849&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00E0&SUBSYS_00E01849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00DF&SUBSYS_00DF1849&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VU Meter,0x00200000,1,0,vumeter.ax,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Industrial Streams MPEG Encoder v5,0x00200000,2,1,DirectEncode.dll,5.02.0009.0000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Capture Sources:
S/PDIF-In (Sound Blaster Audigy,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line-In (Sound Blaster Audigy),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microphone (Sound Blaster Audig,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Creative SoundFont Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Sound Blaster Audigy,0x00200000,3,2,,6.00.6000.16386
Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6000.16386
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Creative SoundFont Synth,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Sound Blaster Audigy,0x00200000,3,2,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Sound Blaster Audigy),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
DirectSound: Speakers (Sound Blaster Audigy),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
```
Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you d/l the driver released in the last few days


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

last few days? well i've tried the drivers that came with the card, windows supplied drivers, latest vista drivers and then I scanned for driver updates and found some later drivers, but still the same problem, also forgot to mention I have this problem also with onboard audio and there is nothing about this on the game site nore forum.

Anything u need to know just ask, thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://193.95.171.84:80/SRVS/CGI-BI...,VARSET=ws:http://us.creative.com/,case=14186
see if gamers can throw any light on the problem


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nothing happens when I click the link, all I see is "KnowledgeBase" :sigh: my pc sucks i'm sorry.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://us.creative.com/support/vista/
and click on availabilty chart


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

eh um...:sigh: never mind i'm sorry...the whole games just stopped working now, black screen of death>reboot.

I'm sorry if I wasted your time (you can delete this thread if you want).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ask a friend to try the game on their computer to see if it is a problem with the disk


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

The game uses an .EXE to run, no disk needed and its a mint condition game :laugh: works fine on my brothers computer aswell...but he wont let me use it, it was fine until I installed vista :normal: to be honest I thought it would be a little more backward compatible...I want to play because I miss all my friends...and nothing but MSN works...AIM claims my password is wrong so I cant get in touch with them anymore. The thing is, the game was literally working 3 hours ago, I was playing (soundless) then I went to watch a film, came back and it just tilted and now it wont run :4-dontkno really fedup of it and I feel bad cause I feel i'm wasting time on useless stuff, so i'm sorry.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the file and try compatabilty mode


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Already tried, just seems to make things worse, the only way to make it work is to install 2 copies of the game in 2 folders...its confusing stuff and I dont get it, I mean I dont mind playing without sound but its just sooo boring, but not it wont work at all, same with another game (metal gear solid 2) when i run that I just get a FSOD, also with somegames sometimes the gameplay will be double the speed, like say its the usual 30fps, sometimes it'll run at around 50fps, i'm starting to wonder if its directX.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moving youover to games to see if they are familiar with the problem at all


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

:smile: Ok, thanks alot for your help! and I really hope someone can give up some information, i'll try anything at the moment.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, please run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature.

Secondly, please read "Posting System Specs" in my signature, and post your full specs for us. Thanks.

Do you have a dual-core CPU? The double-speed problem sounds like you have a dual-core and haven't installed drivers for it. I'm not sure if that's relevant with Vista, but it's a common problem in XP.


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok I have read through all of what you told me to, first, no I do not have a duel-core, just the one.

These are the specs (all I can get ahold of).

PowerSupply: Atrix,(not sure what model), 650W, 12vDC1 14A, 12vDC2 15A.

Motherboard: Asrock, K8 Upgrade NF-3, 754.

CPU: AMD, Sempron 3100+, 754?, 1.8Ghz.

Ram: 2xKingston, DDR2, 266Mhz, 512mb (each).

GPU: Nvidia, 6600GT, AGP, 128mb, single.

HDD Master: Western Digital, IDE, 200gb.
HDD Slave: Maxtor, IDE, 80gb.

OS:Windows Vista Home Premium (fresh install).

I hope that helps. 

I have the latest drivers for everything. :smile: Thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that is kind of an older board is the motherboards bios up to date.


----------



## dark_leon3000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Latest I dare flash...(1.70) old or not, it's a nice one :smile:


----------

